# Spreading Adder



## TnTnTn

Here is a picture of what we call a 'spreading adder' feigning death. I found it on our 4 wheeler trail and moved it with a stick. It spread its neck like a cobra, flattened out and hissed. When that didn't work it rolled over left its mouth gaping open and had its tongue dangling. I moved it our of the trail and went on. When I came back 30 minutes later it was gone of course. Can't get the link to work. ok it is working now.


0911101527a.jpg by shtmtnman2744, on Flickr


----------



## Paquebot

That's the Eastern hog-nosed snake doing exactly what it's supposed to do. Been many years since I seen one around here.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterodon_platirhinos

Martin


----------



## GBov

Whats funny is if you flip them back upright. They will roll right back onto their back. You arnt properly dead if you are upright :hysterical:


----------



## Bearfootfarm

They are neat snakes.
I see them here on occasion.

I like the little touch of letting the tongue hang out, but it is funny to see them turn back upside down


----------



## DavidUnderwood

We have spreading adder (hog nosed snake)
here, too. Fun to mess with. I've seen them
so upset that they would bleed a little around
the eyes. But you can't make one bite you.


----------



## Oldcountryboy

DavidUnderwood said:


> We have spreading adder (hog nosed snake)
> here, too. Fun to mess with. I've seen them
> so upset that they would bleed a little around
> the eyes. But you can't make one bite you.


They will also throw up any food in their belly as if they're offering it to you so you wont eat them instead. I try to keep some around the house here but the dang neighbors keep killing them cause they think they're copperheads. 

Neighbors are more disgusting then snakes!


----------



## 72shane

Ive seen them dislocate their jaw (looks it) when they play dead as well. Sometimes they will hiss and carry on while spreading and sound like the devil!...lol..like said above though, with all that attitude, i cant get them to strike. After the fit dont work, they roll over. Very neat to see.


----------



## Ed Norman

Do they once in a while take a quick peek with one eye to see if you are buying their act?


----------



## GBov

One very interesting fact about them is that if you are very VERY drunk and get bitten by one (yes, quite hard to manage that one lol) their saliva will act with the blood alcohol and can kill you.

Read about it a few years ago in an article on how a moronic herp keeper won the Darwin award.

They have always been one of my favorite snakes. Havnt seen one yet in our new house but with all hte other kinds here should see them before too long.

Oh Oldcountryboy, can you get your neighbor to stop if you tell them that they kill rattlesnakes? I actually managed to get my cousins to stop killing them that way. Its a lie of course but it works a treat *wink*


----------



## Txrider

Yep they are quite unique snakes. The only snake I know of that will strike at you with it's mouth open but close it's mouth mid strike before it gets to you.

Extremely hard to get one to bite.

Also the only creature I know that feeds on poisonous toads, eating them whole.

All in all about the most harmless snake there is.


----------



## Oldcountryboy

GBov said:


> Oh Oldcountryboy, can you get your neighbor to stop if you tell them that they kill rattlesnakes? I actually managed to get my cousins to stop killing them that way. Its a lie of course but it works a treat *wink*


I'll have to give that one a try! I've told one of my neighbors about how harmless and good the Spreading Adder was. His pig brainned attitude was "Only good snake is a dead snake". :grumble:

Neighbors can be sorry people I tell ya!


----------

